# Ex Military looking for job in Dubai



## Miss_unique (May 8, 2013)

My retired from the US military after 22years and is now looking to work as an expat in Dubai. He specialized in combat engineering and is looking for a job which relates to that. We have trip looking at the web with not much luck, so any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Miss_unique


----------



## Miss_unique (May 8, 2013)

I meant to say retired partner


----------



## AlfromScotland (Nov 24, 2012)

Ammroc, who are based in Abu Dhabi are recruiting in the UK at the moment for ex air force personnel. Check out the Ammroc thread for details.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Many of the companies that used expat ex-military personnel had a big redundancy push last year. 

Fewer positions available now sadly


----------



## Miss_unique (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## 1451321 (Apr 9, 2017)

my boyfriend has just left the British Army after 8 years of service and he is now moving to Dubai and looking for jobs. We have looked on so many different websites and had no luck, does anyone have any suggestions!?
thank you!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

That kind of depends upon what he did - if he's an ex-squaddie then no idea at all, but if he's an officer with a serious ability in advanced military systems then its a whole other ball game.

What was he, what did he do and at what rank did he leave ?


----------



## 1451321 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply! He was a sapper with 8 years experience as an advanced searcher. He served in Afghanistan twice and also in Northern Ireland and United States. Really Struggling to find him any job in his specific field and of course the security guards out here are on like 2000AED PM. Do you know of anyone in this field or who may be interested? 
Thanks again!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Certainly not for a sapper unless he tried approaching UK companies in the CP sector who might be interesting in his de-mining skills.

But unless he's got training skills in that area, I doubt there is a role in the UAE which would match his history.


----------



## 1451321 (Apr 9, 2017)

Ah, I thought this may be the case. 
Do you think there is any jobs at all he would meet the criteria for in Dubai? His problem is where his been in the army since he was 16 he has no other qualifications.
He doesn't want to be in the UK so he moved out here, he was only looking into this field in Dubai as we thought that may be the only industry he could work in. 
thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

CLD said:


> His problem is where his been in the army since he was 16 he has no other qualifications


Without decent qualifications, he couldn't bring his family for starters. without qualifications, he's unfortunately only as good as a labourer in the eyes of the government here. They don't want more people like that especially with expectations of a western salary.

I am not sure why anyone would think a foreign national sapper would be needed in the UAE - its not at war and has its own military.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> its not at war and has its own military.


erm who are trained by foreign ex-military personnel - which is what my hubby used to do here!

If he has training capabilities, he could contact GHQ in Abu Dhabi to see if they have any vacancies.

The problem here is that the majority of foreign ex-military guys are recruited on recommendations by guys already here and working. It's very much a closed community and they refer guys who they know and trust.

What he really needed to do, was be here when IDEX was on and go suited and booted, with a business card and cv and put himself out there at that event.

It'll be absolutely pointless looking at recruiters here as they literally won't know what to do with him.

Don't let people poo poo you. My hubby has zero formal qualifications, but he does alright, because he's damn good at his job.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As I asked if the chap had training experience and capabilities and the answer is no...... and the military here are not into demining.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> As I asked if the chap had training experience and capabilities and the answer is no...... and the military here are not into demining.


Let's not make assumptions hey, as that's only ONE part of a Sappers job. They usually have engineering and construction experience as well.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> They usually have engineering and construction experience as well.


Indeed, but the guy has no actual academic qualifications and you cannot throw a stick around the UAE without hitting highly qualified, degree educated construction related engineers who are looking for a new job.

Now if you wanted someone to remove a blot on the landscape as it will never be completed then maybe, but as we know that happens rarely even when said building is a rotting concrete shell and will never be completed.

Sorry, but from a western country with no qualifications, no commercial sector experience means Dubai isn't for you unless you're a labourer or prepared to work behind a bar for six days a week.

Its just simply not realistic.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

For a while there were quite a few security consulting related jobs at the security consultancies based in Dubai with most of the work in Iraq / Afghanistan and elsewhere in the Middle East. Some of these firms have done extremely well. Olive Group comes to mind. GLOBAL had a presence for a while. GardaWorld is another one. Hart is another one.

But with the withdrawal of western involvement in the Middle East the firms have downsized or shifted away from physical on ground security to security technology and the latter is pretty high tech and specialist. Olive, once again, has done this successfully and they were recently taken over by Constellis.

While there's probably still some security training / consulting positions available the numbers are not what they were even five years ago. I gather there's more focus on Africa nowadays.


----------

